# 2012 seed catalog



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow ...

I got 2 new seed catalogs in the last few days. :2thumb:

Never to early to start planning for next season, I found some marshmallow and white sage. (I'll try growing the sage indoors this time. ) No telling what else. lol 

May need to get the cold frame started ... well, should have done it already.

:woohoo:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't recieved my seed catalogs yet but am looking forward to them. I want to order some dwarf fruit trees for the greenhouse as well as other items that will do well in there. With 1500 sq ft we should have enough room for lots of plants if DH doesn't fill it full of tomatoes first. LOL


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, I just received my first 2 yesterday. It sure takes some dreariness out of our dark winter days to be able to sit and dream a bit about next year's possibilities. :flower:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I will use last years seeds and the ones I order will be for next year. That way I always have fresh seeds if the SHTF. I love looking through catalogs the way some people love looking at Vogue or some other magazine! LOL


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I love looking through catalogs the way some people love looking at Vogue or some other magazine! LOL


Same here! lol :2thumb:


----------



## kbjuan95560 (Oct 17, 2011)

I used a worn out large dresser to make the cold frame out of,worked killer


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

*cold frame*



kbjuan95560 said:


> I used a worn out large dresser to make the cold frame out of,worked killer


Great idea. I have no carpentry savy and this sounds like the right ticket. Thanks for the tip. I will try an old dresser. First I will use a solvent to make it water proof and then dig out a place near my home with direct sun light in mind . What are the easiest greens to grow? I have an ill person whom I am caring for and need organic and non genetic engineered greens all winter long without breaking our bank. There is little time for me to experiment with indoor growing which I have never been successful with ( ten black thumbs..).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Laura, I have spinach and lettuce both indoors and out. This time of the year the growth is a little on the slow side. (but give it a little time and those ten black thumbs will be green in no time.  )


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Laura said:


> Great idea. I have no carpentry savy and this sounds like the right ticket. Thanks for the tip. I will try an old dresser. First I will use a solvent to make it water proof and then dig out a place near my home with direct sun light in mind . What are the easiest greens to grow? I have an ill person whom I am caring for and need organic and non genetic engineered greens all winter long without breaking our bank. There is little time for me to experiment with indoor growing which I have never been successful with ( ten black thumbs..).


I came across this while making my rounds tonight ... thought it may help.

Grow Your Own Salads Indoors All Winter ... (I love the farmers almanac )

Grow salad greens indoors all winter long under inexpensive shop lights


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

So, which catalogs have you all found in your mailbox so far? I got the Totally Tomatoes catalog and One Green World. Seems like they are coming out a little earlier this year...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BuggingIn said:


> So, which catalogs have you all found in your mailbox so far? I got the Totally Tomatoes catalog and One Green World. Seems like they are coming out a little earlier this year...


Hey, I didn't get my Totally Tomatoes catalog yet. :club: lol

But I did get Vermont ~ Bean seed co. and Pinetree garden seeds.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds ... 2012 pure seed book. 

The seed catalog of catalogs...  I can see why they call it a book, for it is. ( love the recipes they have in it. :congrat


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I got my Baker Creek catalog! dreaming planning .... hehee


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Just got my Bakers Creek a few days ago. The paragraph about GMOs on the Corn pages was very interesting (and scary and sad). I also noticed a number of items I bought from them last year aren't in this catalog. I haven't looked on their site to see if they're still available or not.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My last catalogs were in March .I have'nt ordered for awhile so they did'nt send me one for fall . I had plenty of seeds stored so i used them last couple years.
Now I'm out of seeds.I called one today and ordered sprouts and sprouter.
I just tried to pull up the rareseeds site that sells Bakers Creek and could'nt get it to come up.
Is there a phone number I could call for catalog ?


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

My favorite catalog is Johnny's Selected Seeds Its a great reference tool, as it has info on every veg or grain they sell, as to growing conditions, etc. I love it, and they have a wide variety too! I got mine last week.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

what are some of your favorite seed places. how about plant startings such as berry bushes or trees. also herb places. I have been getting my seeds from wally world and never did well. the seed store I use to go to went out of business and now looking for someone new. I live in the deep south with high temps and high humidity.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Baker Creek is a personal favorite. Beautiful catalog, quality seed, great produce in the garden.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have about 10 or 12 so far. First Totally Tomatoes I have had and first for a few others too. I can take a look through them this weekend and post a brief description on them Monday or Tuesday if folks would like. Totally Tomatoes had, as I remember about 30 pages of tomatoes with about half being OP (open pollinated) varieties. I do remember about 50 varieties of OP cherry tomatoes too.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've gotten Gurney's and Johnny's. I always save the Johnny's catalog because it has so much useful planting and growing information. Most years I don't need to order anything because we save our own seed. This year I may order nut trees from Gurney. We've already got about every fruit and vegetable we can grow in our zone, but not nuts. They'd be a good source of fat if TSHTF.


----------

